# Is Cruze a GM Daewoo Product



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The Cruze was designed by Daewoo. All together it's a frankenstein of parts and design. The engine is built in Austria (soon to be moved to Ohio). The car is assembled in Lordstown of misc. parts and sources.

There are a ton of sources regarding it but ultimately it's a GM car, it's not an "import" as the Aveo is


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks. I can live with Daewoo design. As long as she doesn't have daewoo parts. The Aveo was a high maintenance nightmare and low quality. Whenever people say its a Daewoo product they put it in the Aveo category which isn't fair since the Cruze is far superior in every way.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

> The Cruze is also a global machine — it was penned at the former Daewoo facility in Incheon, South Korea, while engineering was based at GM's European headquarters in Russelsheim, Germany. But despite the Cruze's foreign roots, U.S. and Canadian versions are built at GM's Lordstown, Ohio, plant.


Comparison Test: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ vs. 2012 Ford Focus Titanium



It's by no means a Daewoo at all to be honest, outside of the rough design sketches


----------

